# Thank you KCRW Los Angeles and James Hicks



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

https://www.kcrw.com/news/shows/pre...ng-behavior-and-etiquette-for-the-gig-economy
What a wonderful and humanizing, constructive interview on kcrw James Hick Uber driver, Rideshare drivers organizing committee. Thank you KCRW. Click on the link listen to the interview.

*Tipping behavior and etiquette for the gig economy*
Madeleine BrandMar. 06, 2019









A Lyft vehicle in Santa Monica, CA. Credit: Praiselightmedia/Wikimedia Commons. 
Lyft has allowed tipping for years, but Uber didn't give riders the option until 2017. It's still unclear how much riders are expected to tip, if at all. So how does the gig economy affect social norms around tipping? How often are drivers actually tipped? We ask a full-time Uber driver and an etiquette expert.

Credits
Guests:
James Hicks - Uber driver; Rideshare Drivers United organizing committee, Diane Gottsman- The Protocol School of Texas
Host:
Madeleine Brand
Producers:
Sarah Sweeney, Michell Eloy, Amy Ta, Christian Bordal, Yael Even Or, Alexandra Sif Tryggvadottir, Caitlin Plummer, Rosalie Atkinson, Adriana Cargill


----------

